# Fog Chiller



## snake (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi I am new to this, so forgive my ignorance, I intend to make my own fog chiller, has anyone else made there own ? if so what methods did you try and did they work ?

Thanks

Anton


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's some pics of the one I made last year.
I used a rack from an old refrigierator to shelve my ice. You can also see the PVC 90 coming in on one end. and the outlet 90 degrees from it towards the other end









The next two photos show the inlet and outlets with caps in place. Not really necessary, but I ended up doing outlets on both sides and this allows me to change the configuration easier depending on where I place the chiller.


















I used a laundry bag to keep my ice in. When I was done testing I put this bag in a trash bag and back into the deep freeze. Made it easy for quick tests and allowed me to save the ice with minimal effort.









This was my second test. The blue rag you see was in the middle port of a 3 way Y in attempt to get the fog to go outward more. You can also see cardboard being held up to try and help block the wind while I was testing.









Over all I was very pleased with the effect for less than $12. I bought the cooloer for a buck.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's another shot of the fog there are a few more in my gallery









By the way I was using a cheap spirit store 700 watt fogger and their fog juice. My new to me Chauvet 1700 watter and Froggy's Fog juice should be better this year.


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

There are coutless versions of fog chillers on this site and the Monster List. Most are very easy to build. There are a few, including some using circulating ice water that I wouldn't even attempt. Mine is quite similar to Joker's, except I used a tube of heavy galvanized mesh fabric thru which the fog passed. I drilled 4" holes in either end of the cooler and glued PVC fittings that make setup very easy. Initially I tried to seal the "input end" to the fogger but found that it wasn't necessary if I place the tip of the fogger as deep into the PVC fitting as it will go. I pipe the fog thru 2" black pvc to 6 different areas in the display and the effect is awesome. I have a 1000 watt fogger so I am sure that helps. I use plain ice, but have had moderalely better success with dry ice, although it is much more expensive. I live in a pretty cold climate and notice that the colder the night is, the less the fog will hug the ground. Plus, it is no secret that the slighest breeze is a killer. I envy the haunters who live in warmer climates as the effect must be awesome.


----------



## snake (Sep 18, 2008)

Joker , thanks for your reply the chiller looks 'cool' ahem... I will atempt to model mine the same.

Anton


----------



## snake (Sep 18, 2008)

Jim6918, thanks for your tips, I will take them onboard.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

On of the best moves is to get some froggy's fog juice,that spirit crap stinks,froggys is a little more but the BEST 
on the market.No smell & incredible low hang time ! www.froggysfog.com 
They have freezing fog for chillers & swamp is great too.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Dark Lord said:


> On of the best moves is to get some froggy's fog juice,that spirit crap stinks,froggys is a little more but the BEST
> on the market.No smell & incredible low hang time ! www.froggysfog.com
> They have freezing fog for chillers & swamp is great too.


Currently waiting on a case of freezing fog from MinionsWeb.com


----------

